# First milling (cherry slabs)



## danieltree (Dec 5, 2009)

I got my mill yesterday, put together last night and started figuring it out this morning. It really is simple and easy to use once you get used to it. I am using a 660 with a 42 inch bar and woodland ripping chain. I am a licensed and certified arborist so I come across some pretty nice trees. This is a cherry I removed yesterday .


----------



## gink595 (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice first millings! I'm impressed you had your mill up and running so soon, it was 6 months or so before I actually got to use it Very nice looking slabs you have! What are your plans for them?


----------



## deeker (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome to AS. Nice looking slabs. Just send them here to Utah for me. That way...they will dry faster...

Kevin


----------



## danieltree (Dec 5, 2009)

My wife does upholstery and I was going to build her a shop. I am going to use them for paneling in the shop. I really have no ideas for the crotch pieces any ideas are welcome.​


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 5, 2009)

stack the wood to dry and you have a few months to think about it.


----------



## danieltree (Dec 5, 2009)

couple more picks with a picture of my little green helper.​


----------



## mtngun (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. That's beautiful !


----------



## BobL (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow - that is gorgeous looking stuff  - welcome to AS!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 5, 2009)

BobL said:


> Wow - that is gorgeous looking stuff  - welcome to AS!



:agree2:

No question. Beautiful wood!


----------



## mikeb1079 (Dec 5, 2009)

nice work dt! i always wonder why more tree guys don't slab up some of the wood they remove. just seems to make sense, if you're getting paid to take it. i've just started milling myself, and i've been doing mostly cherry as well. one thing i've noticed is that every slab i've milled that contained any pith split terribly down the middle. some folks just let it split and deal with it later, but it may be worth the time just to rip it down the middle straight away, then at least you've got a straight edge to work later on. just an idea...


----------



## danieltree (Dec 5, 2009)

That makes sense. I still have two pieces left to do so i might go ahead and do that on the next. I am expecting lots of splits but figure that it will be okay for what i am intending to use it for. On the subject of using the wood I remove It is starting to become sort of an issue with me on a personal level . The waste of such beautiful wood is starting to bother me. I want to use it for more than firewood. Thank you for all the comments.​


----------



## excess650 (Dec 6, 2009)

danieltree said:


> My wife does upholstery and I was going to build her a shop. I am going to use them for paneling in the shop. I really have no ideas for the crotch pieces any ideas are welcome.​



I like crotch slabs and curved logs for making live edge coffe table tops and such. The crotch grain can be quite spectacular compared to "clear wood". I have a couple cherry crotch slabs with fiddleback......awesome!

You can deal with splits and voids with clear epoxy, or a contrasting color. With black walnut I prefer a black filler.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

*finished product*

I have used the cherry I milled and built my wifes shop. I will get some more photos together later. I have another post with some camphor I milled. I have used this wood in the shop as well. The other wood you see is some mahogany and other stuff I dont even know that I rescued from the dump when a customer hired me to clear out his wood shop. He was 93 and had to move for his new wife so the wood had to go. crazy. as I said more to come later.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 20, 2011)

That's some nice cherry. nice work.


----------



## 820wards (Jan 20, 2011)

danieltree said:


> I have used the cherry I milled and built my wifes shop. I will get some more photos together later. I have another post with some camphor I milled. I have used this wood in the shop as well. The other wood you see is some mahogany and other stuff I dont even know that I rescued from the dump when a customer hired me to clear out his wood shop. He was 93 and had to move for his new wife so the wood had to go. crazy. as I said more to come later.


 
The Cherrywood slabs and walls going up look great! Beautiful wood, thanks for posting and welcome to the site.

jerry-


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 20, 2011)

That's nice, how will you seal it? I love the smell of cherry so much I probably wouldn't for a long time. Use the cutoffs for the BBQ or smoker, throw on a pork loin and PM me I'll be right over:laughn:


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

This is loser to the start.


View attachment 169078

View attachment 169079



I built the shop on a container.

View attachment 169080

View attachment 169081


Some of my shelves. These are built into the wall out of rough cut 1x8 and 1x 12.

View attachment 169082


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

Some more pics.
View attachment 169083

View attachment 169084

View attachment 169085

View attachment 169086

View attachment 169087


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

A table I built . It is made of cypress,fir,ceder, mahogany, teak , Spanish cedar, and some other wood I do not know. I know it was hell on the planer though. Hard as iron. 

View attachment 169091

View attachment 169092



Another of the stairs. I did this so we could keep my daughter from climbing up. 

View attachment 169093


And some of the live edge left on the cherry. 

View attachment 169094

View attachment 169095


----------



## danieltree (Jan 20, 2011)

And some more cherry.

View attachment 169096

View attachment 169097



And some of the camphor in another window. I have a post here were I first sawed this up.
View attachment 169098

View attachment 169099

View attachment 169100



All of the cherry is finished with 2 lite coats of danish oil. Everything else is done with teak oil. I use waterbased poly on the cherry and scrap wall were the sewing machine is. I did the scrap wall were the windo was in wax . I treated the back wall that was rough cut pine with rosewood oil.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 20, 2011)

Man thats some real good lookin work. Ive never seen anything built on one of them storage containers, but I like it. Looks good.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 20, 2011)

The op is doing a fine job with the mill and the building. Very nice. Rep sent.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 20, 2011)




----------

